# My Dog Always fighting! What do I do?



## Raynouval (Jun 22, 2007)

I have two dogs the first one is A golden retriever(9 Month) and then A Siberian Husky(9 Month).
They always fight and I can't Stop them.
What should I do!?
How Do I Train Them To stop fighting!?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, first thing I would work on would be finding some help and bringing it in there to help show you how to gain some control within your pack, this is for safety reasons towards you, fighting dogs can be serious and one can get seriously hurt just trying to get in there and breaking it up. (are you sure it's fighting, and not play)?

Secondly, do you walk your dogs on leash and are they leash trained and OB trained? If not, classes are needed and when you bring in your professional help, they will advise it and help teach you commands and such to work with on them daily.

Thirdly, if these are truely fighting dogs I would have a Marine Air horn handy, this will startle them enough in a fight to break it up quickly so as control can then be taken quickly, but get help. I never advise anyone get between two fighting dogs, or even pull at there back legs to break them up because even with that a dog can quickly turn around and latch onto the one that is doing it, and should only be done by a trained person.

Let us know how it goes, but do bring in help so as you can regain your status within the pack and the dogs do not get harmed by this fighting which can be very dangerous especially with the husky in there!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

What kind of 'fighting' are you talking about?

Doggie play can look like fighting to someone who isn't experienced with more than one dog. I've had several 'non-dog' people in my life watch dogs play and it upsets them. I always have to explain to them that is the way dogs play. I'd only be concerned if they were really hurting each other, one dog was trying to end up but the other wouldn't, or if they drew blood.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Are they neutered?.
If not,I would neuter them and then, get a professional trainer,ASAP.
Sometimes,competition get so out of end that one of them,has to be given away.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I see both your dogs are of the same age...are they both males? With no age difference there is no natural hierarchy between them, they may well be fighting for the position of 'top dog'

If they are both intact then a good idea is to see which one seems most 'in charge' in general then neuter the OTHER one...the idea is for you to create the hierarchy between them that isnt naturally there...so one will automatically be boosted into that position and so they (hopefully) won't need to fight for it anymore, it could help. 

Im not really sure what else to advise on the limited information apart from getting in a behaviourist to see them together...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd really like a description of the fights. 

Are their ears completely back when this happens or are they down or forward? 

Are their hackles (the fur on their shoulders) standing up or down? 

Are their tails straight out or are they down? 

When you try to separate the dogs, do they continue to lunge at one another or can you easily distract them with treats or another game? 

My hunch (and it's just a hunch) is to agree with Golden Shamus that it could be just play. At 9 months old, they are still very much puppies.


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

If they are NOT drawing blood and then play afterwards its okay....... If your out walking them and they are fighting NOT GOOD. If you dont plan on breeding them yeah get them both fixed.

Main thing is take control show them your the boss you may need some help here. Try hosing them by putting water on the face......... most hate that and im sure they will get the idea everytime they fight the hose comes out. PLUS your at a safe distance.

How long have you had them?? I would think they have been at it since about 6 months old if they were trying to show whos the Top Dog.


----------

